# Structural I - Pass Rates



## achristie (Jul 5, 2007)

I just checked NCEES's pass rates on their web page and I am shocked that only %38 of the people taking the Structural I passed this year!

Why is the passing rate so low for the Structural??


----------



## irisheng (Jul 5, 2007)

It's always been a hard test with passing around 40%. This time was especially difficult since the number of bridge questions caught me off-guard (especially being a building's guy.) But luckily I am some percentage of that 38% passing rate.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2007)

the look on the faces of the people in the STR I row is always very discouraging after the exam.


----------



## irisheng (Jul 5, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> the look on the faces of the people in the STR I row is always very discouraging after the exam.


You should have seen the look on my face after the morning and I ended up passing! :dunno:


----------



## grover (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm an EE, but I'm curious- how do all the STR exams work, are STR I and II prerequisites that you have to pass both, or different fields within civil, or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 6, 2007)

grover said:


> I'm an EE, but I'm curious- how do all the STR exams work, are STR I and II prerequisites that you have to pass both, or different fields within civil, or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


It depends on the state to be honest.

In Minnesota, as long as you pass a structural exam (SE1 or SE2) then you have a structural specialty PE.

In NV, you must pass the PE: Civil, SE1 and SE2 to become a licensed SE (professional structural engineer)

In WA and CA, you must do even more than this.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jul 6, 2007)

April 2006 was 38% pass rate for 1st attempt... exactly the same this year. (April 2006 repeat was 21%, April 2007 was 25%).

You structual people are amazing, I do not like structural at all..


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> April 2006 was 38% pass rate for 1st attempt... exactly the same this year. (April 2006 repeat was 21%, April 2007 was 25%).
> You structual people are amazing, I do not like structural at all..


Maybe I dumb it down for other people, but when I speak about the difficulty of structural engineering I always say the following:

"It's not rocket science, it's structural engineering."

When I look back on how I've grown as an engineer, I can see that I was really no good in structural engineering. It took me a long time to get the kinks out, but I must admit that now I can hold my own.

If I can do it, anyone can. You just need time practice. After all, "It's not rocket science, it's structural engineering."


----------



## achristie (Jul 6, 2007)

It takes a lot of time and practice....Structural is no walk in the park but that's what makes it interesting...You NEED TO UPDATE yourself...Always read the reference books, manuals, publications about new materials and techniques.

I personally like the challenge...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 7, 2007)

achristie said:


> It takes a lot of time and practice....Structural is no walk in the park but that's what makes it interesting...You NEED TO UPDATE yourself...Always read the reference books, manuals, publications about new materials and techniques.
> I personally like the challenge...


Right on brother!


----------



## achristie (Jul 7, 2007)

You meant sister I believe


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 7, 2007)

Whoa! Sorry!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jul 9, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> If I can do it, anyone can. You just need time practice. After all, "It's not rocket science, it's structural engineering."


I think its more that different people are good at different things. Personally I deal with electrical stuff which is a subject that many people are completely confused about.. I understand electrical but structural I am confused about... We are just good at different things... there are people out there who don't understand engineering, which is fine because I couldn't do some of the jobs they do... It makes for an interesting world.


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 9, 2007)

It must be a mother of a test...for this past April exam, in the State of Arizona, one person passed.

In fact, here's the total count of people who passed the April engineering exam here:

Structural = 1

Mechanical = 2

Electrical = 4

Civil = 16

Yep, a total of 23 (!)


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2007)

Timmy! said:


> It must be a mother of a test...for this past April exam, in the State of Arizona, one person passed.
> In fact, here's the total count of people who passed the April engineering exam here:
> 
> Structural = 1
> ...


It is one tough exam, but ouch!!!


----------



## JohnNevets (Jul 10, 2007)

From the way many of are AZ members have described it, it's possible that many are going over to sit for the exam in CA. This had something to do with AZ requireing more experience to become licensed (don't remember if they required more experience to sit as well).

That being said, I'm still surprised by the numbers.

Have Fun!

John


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2007)

JohnNevets said:


> From the way many of are AZ members have described it, it's possible that many are going over to sit for the exam in CA. This had something to do with AZ requireing more experience to become licensed (don't remember if they required more experience to sit as well).
> That being said, I'm still surprised by the numbers.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I thought that the California Board doesn't offer the SE1 exam. Still, it would be intresting to see if people from AZ would try to take it there.

Then again..... NV lets you take the SE1 early.


----------

